# Australia



## ajmace (May 2, 2013)

Can anybody help me.
I cannot seem to understand how the timeshare system works in Australia.  It seems as if the same 'resorts' are available generally  :  Breakfree,  Manta,  etc.

How is one supposed to know what standard these 'resorts' are?

Some explanation and details would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Jimster (May 2, 2013)

*OZ*

Maybe this is too simple but just read the TUG reviews.


----------



## ajmace (May 3, 2013)

*If you know about Australia please post!*

Thanks but the truth is that TUG is very light on Australia.
Most of the reviews are years out of date!


----------



## CarolF (May 3, 2013)

Breakfree and Mantra aren't timeshare accommodation but are available for use via some exchange companies (RCI, DAE).  Breakfree and Mantra provide "timeshare like" accommodation in locations that don't have any timeshares.  There isn't one timeshare property in the Northern Territory for example.  They are available to the general public because they aren't part of the timeshare system.  

If you want to use Breakfree and Mantra, I would suggest you check the reviews in Trip Advisor.  Also, make sure you compare costs - timeshare booking vs general public booking.


----------



## Wings2812 (May 3, 2013)

WorldMark and Accor are also very good options in Australia. It depends upon your desired location. Whilst not of the high standards of say Westin, Marriott and Hilton, you will generally find they will provide nice accomodation and of course some are better than others. 

Break free and Mantra are similarly fine, location dependent.


----------



## ajmace (May 3, 2013)

*Thanks CarolF and Wings*

Thank you.  Your comments are very useful.
I am already aware of Breakfree and Mantra.  Also World Mark.

Are Accor the same kind of thing?  Available to 'timeshare' members and also the general public?

Incidently we are going to Queeensland, where there seems to be plenty of accommodation and NSW, where the availability is more restricted and also more expensive.

Further ideas and suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Jimster (May 3, 2013)

I wouldnt waste my time looking for resorts in RCI.  DAE is the best ts company in Australia.   To validate this, just look at the quanity of listings.  Membership is free in DAE-wow what a concept!   Imagine all DAE wants is your TS deposit and a small exchange fee.  No membership fees, no "guest certificates" and no fees for searches, no fees for chatting with them and no other junk fees.
If you are trying for hotels, then I suggest Agoda.com.  Again they have a huge presence in that area of the world.


----------



## CarolF (May 4, 2013)

ajmace said:


> Thank you.  Your comments are very useful.
> I am already aware of Breakfree and Mantra.  Also World Mark.
> 
> Are Accor the same kind of thing?  Available to 'timeshare' members and also the general public?



Accor Vacation Club works on what I would call a "newer timeshare model" because owners purchase points.  I think the Americans call it a mini-system if that helps to understand it.  The Accor Vacation Club owns units in the following properties:

New South Wales

Grand Mercure Bowral
Grand Mercure Pinnacle
Grand Mercure The Vintage
Novotel Lake Crackenback Resort
Novotel Pacific Bay Resort

Queensland
Coral Coast Palm Cove
Freshwater Point Resort Broadbeach
Legends Hotel Surfers Paradise
Turtle Beach Resort Mermaid Beach
Twin Waters Sunshine Coast

South Australia
Grand Mercure The Links

Victoria
Grand Mercure Forest Resort
Grand Mercure Melbourne
Grand Mercure Pinnacle Valley Resort

Western Australia
Grand Mercure Basildene Manor
Grand Mercure Busselton
Grand Mercure The Vines

Indonesia
Novotel Bali Nusa Dua

New Zealand
Grand Mercure Puka Park Resort

Grand Mercure Oakridge Resort
Hotel St Moritz Queenstown

they are available for exchange via Interval International.   You sometimes find units available to the general public because the Accor Vacation Club doesn't own the entire property, only some of the units.  As an example, at Novotel Lake Crackenback Resort they only own 5 units, all the others are owned by the Accor Hotel Group.

It's all a bit confusing, isn't it.


----------



## Tid (May 13, 2013)

*Wyndham/Accor*

I would recommend Wyndham over Accor.  As a member of both, Wyndham have better availability, and longer windows of time for booking.


----------



## TheFamily (Jun 6, 2013)

*Gold Coast*

G'day, we're actually currently putting our timeshare in Australia up for a public auction, it's in New South Wales, Australia, near Gold Coast, on Cabbarita Beach. You can have a look here: http://r.ebay.com/aJiYmu


----------

